# 90% es/son ? - concordancia de número



## HollyA

Hi,
I want to say "72% of the population said they weren't interested in bullfighting"

"72% de la población dijieron que no les interesaba la corrida"

In spanish, are the verbs referring to población conjugated in the plural like they are in english? or are they conjugated in 3rd person singular? in which case the sentence would be "72% de la población dijo que no le interesa la corrida"?

Thanks, hope i've explained it ok, i'm not very good at explaining these grammar terms!!
if i've made any other horrendous errors please let me know!

Holly.


----------



## Vikingo

Es un poco liada la cosa, pero me parece que siempre puedes usar la concordancia en plural: "72% de la población *dijeron*...".

Saludos


----------



## jaxavi

Yo pienso lo contrario. Yo diría "72% de la población dijo..."


----------



## flljob

Es "*el* 72% de la población". _El_ es singular, por lo que el verbo debe ir en singular: *dijo.*


----------



## Vikingo

Muy bien, pero entonces, ¿no les parece correcto lo que dice el DPD? (del enlace de arriba)


----------



## flljob

Sí, y aclara que cuando el sujeto y el verbo están muy alejados, se puede (quise decir _*se tiende a*_) usar el plural (concordancia ¿_ad sensum?_), y este no es el caso.

Saludos


----------



## HollyA

thanks a lot everyone!!


----------



## Vikingo

flljob said:


> Sí, y aclara que cuando el sujeto y el verbo están muy alejados, se puede usar el plural (concordancia ¿_ad sensum?_), y este no es el caso.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Dónde dice algo sobre la distancia entre sujeto y verbo?

De los ejemplos: _«La mayoría de los visitantes habían salido» _(Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete»_ (PzReverte _Maestro_ [Esp. 1988]);

Estoy un poco confundido


----------



## flljob

...a veces, sobre todo cuando sujeto y verbo están alejados por la existencia de elementos interpuestos o incisos, el verbo va _*indebidamente*_ _*en plural*_, al realizarse la concordancia de acuerdo con el sentido plural del nombre colectivo, y no con su condición gramatical de sustantivo singular: Y aquí pone un ejemplo.

De cualquier manera el DPD lo señala como incorrecto, como se lee en el párrafo transcrito.

Saludos.


----------



## Marck Swiety

la palabra "poblacion" aunque se refiera a muchas personas, es una palabra sigular, sino, diríamos "poblaciones" (esto se refiere a diferentes pueblos).  respondiendo a la pregunta, el verbo va en singular.   la poblacion en gerenal piensa, o cree, o lo que sea. no importa a quien/quienes se refiera la palabra, lo que importa es el genero y numero de la propia palabra.


----------



## flljob

Vikingo said:


> ¿Dónde dice algo sobre la distancia entre sujeto y verbo?
> 
> De los ejemplos: _«La mayoría de los visitantes habían salido» _(Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete»_ (PzReverte _Maestro_ [Esp. 1988]);
> 
> Estoy un poco confundido


 
El caso que tú nos pones es diferente. El DPD los marca como cuantificadores y en este caso admite la concordancia en plural y en singular. 

Saludos


----------



## Marck Swiety

Yo diria, "el 72% de la poblacion, dijo no estar interesada en el toreo"


----------



## Vikingo

flljob said:


> El caso que tú nos pones es diferente. El DPD los marca como cuantificadores y en este caso admite la concordancia en plural y en singular.
> 
> Saludos


 
Perdón, sigo sin entender. ¿"(El) 72%" no es un cuantificador, tanto como "la mayoría"?


----------



## flljob

Vikingo said:


> Perdón, sigo sin entender. ¿"(El) 72%" no es un cuantificador, tanto como "la mayoría"?


 
Pero población es singular. La mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados. La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada. (La segunda a mí me suena mal, pero según el DPD es correcta).

El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados. El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado (me sigue sonando igual de mal).

En  (El)72% de la población los dos están en singular, así que con lo que lo quieras concordar, no tienes de otra. Tiene que ser singular.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Representa un número, una cifra.

Del DPD, _números_:
"*c)*Los porcentajes superiores a _diez:_ _En las últimas elecciones *votó* el 84% de la población._ No debe dejarse espacio de separación entre el número y el signo _%_. Hasta el _diez_ suele alternar el empleo de cifras o palabras en la indicación de los porcentajes:_ El 3% _(o_ tres por ciento_)_ de los encuestados *dijo* no estar de acuerdo con la medida_...".

Este artículo no va de concordancia verbal, pero creo que los ejemplos del Diccionario nos sirven.

Saludos


----------



## Marck Swiety

a mi me parce, que lo del 72% es solo un modificador del sujeto "poblacion", asi q tiene que concordar "poblacion" con el verbo. la verdad no entiendo de cuantificadores ni de casos especiales, xo para la frase que ha empezado este tema,lo tengo muy calro....


----------



## Vikingo

flljob said:


> Pero población es singular. La mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados. La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada. (La segunda a mí me suena mal, pero según el DPD es correcta).
> 
> El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados. El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado (me sigue sonando igual de mal).
> 
> En (El)72% de la población los dos están en singular, así que con lo que lo quieras concordar, no tienes de otra. Tiene que ser singular.
> 
> Saludos


 
En México 50.9% de la población son mujeres. Bien, escribe a tu gobierno mientras yo hago mis maletas. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## flljob

Sí, carnal. Recuerda que esa es una oración atributiva, y por lo tanto, no se aplica la misma regla.

Saludos y te esperamos con todo y maletas.


----------



## Ynez

Vikingo, yo no me he leído lo del DPD, pero esta es una de esas cosas que oímos en la tele y en la radio, y la suelen decir como te comentan:

El 40% de la gente opina que...
El 50% de la población no considera que...


----------



## Vikingo

Gracias Ynez 

Sí, me parece que es lo más normal (usando Google).


----------



## Ynez

También es verdad que la otra opción no suena mal. Yo no me daría ni cuenta.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> También es verdad que la otra opción no suena mal. Yo no me daría ni cuenta.


 
Aunque no suene mal, es incorrecta porque no sigue la norma de concordancia.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

> 3.8. Construcciones partitivas. Las construcciones partitivas están formadas por un primer elemento, que ha de ser un cuantificador, y un segundo elemento, introducido por la preposición de, que es, bien un sustantivo precedido de determinante, bien un pronombre; el primer elemento designa la parte, mientras que el segundo designa el todo: una de las participantes, la mitad del público, muchos de nosotros, etc. Si ambos elementos tienen flexión de género, debe haber concordancia forzosa entre ellos: «Rusa educada en Estados Unidos, Meir [...] fue una de las firmantes de la declaración de independencia de Israel» (GmnzBarlett Deuda [Esp. 2002]); «Lidia Ariza [...] dijo que se considera una de las mejores actrices de este país» (Dedom [R. Dom.] 14.1.97); por tanto, cuando se utilizan cuantificadores con flexión de género (uno -na, muchos -chas, varios -rias, etc.), no es correcto usar el femenino en la designación de la parte y el masculino en la designación del todo, aunque con ello se pretenda señalar que la parte aludida pertenece a un colectivo mixto: «Se escucharon las proposiciones de Míriam Orellana, [...] una de los académicos invitados» (Hoy [Chile] 7-13.12.83); «Usted es una de los alumnos más brillantes de que goza la Facultad» (Bain Dolor [Col. 1993]); debió decirse, respectivamente, una de las académicas invitadas, una de las alumnas más brillantes.



Creo que ese es el párrafo relacionado con este tema y solo habla de género.

A mí me parece que es correcto decir tanto "la mayoría son" como "la mayoría es".


Otro párrafo relacionado:



> 4.8. Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo en plural. Los sustantivos cuantificadores son aquellos que, siendo singulares, designan una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase; la clase se especifica mediante un complemento con de cuyo núcleo es, normalmente, un sustantivo en plural: la mitad de los animales, la mayoría de los profesores, una minoría de los presentes, el resto de los libros, el diez por ciento de los votantes, un grupo de alumnos, un montón de cosas, infinidad de amigos, multitud de problemas, etc. La mayor parte de estos cuantificadores admiten la concordancia con el verbo tanto en singular como en plural, dependiendo de si se juzga como núcleo del sujeto el cuantificador singular o el sustantivo en plural que especifica su referencia, siendo mayoritaria, en general, la concordancia en plural: «Hacia 1940 la mayoría de estos poetas había escrito lo mejor de su obra» (Paz Sombras [Méx. 1983]); «La mayoría de los visitantes habían salido» (Marías Corazón [Esp. 1992]); «Una veintena de personas ocupaba la sala» (Chavarría Rojo [Ur. 2002]); «Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete» (PzReverte Maestro [Esp. 1988]); sin embargo, cuando el verbo lleva un atributo o un complemento predicativo, solo es normal la concordancia en plural: «La mayoría de estos asesinos son muy inteligentes» (Mendoza Satanás [Col. 2002]); «La inmensa mayoría de las casas permanecían vacías» (Savater Caronte [Esp. 1981]). Los sustantivos cuantificadores que se usan sin determinante (infinidad, cantidad, multitud) establecen la concordancia obligatoriamente en plural, pues, en realidad, forman con la preposición de una locución que determina al sustantivo plural, que es el verdadero núcleo del sujeto: «Infinidad de católicos desatendieron semejante orden pontificia» (Vidal Ocultismo [Esp. 1995]); «Cantidad de organizaciones se dedican a [...] ayudar a personas que han sido víctimas de abuso sexual» (NHerald [EE. UU.] 21.10.97).





Y en esta página dice esto:



> 4. Para la concordancia con el verbo cuando el sujeto es un porcentaje (el diez por ciento de los encuestados contestó/contestaron), → concordancia, 4.8.



que es justo el párrafo último que he pegado.


----------



## flljob

En la pregunta inicial hay un porcentaje (masculino singular) y un colectivo (singular). El mismo DPD dice que los verbos que acompañan a los colectivos deben concordar en singular. Por lo tanto, si el verbo concuerda con 72% (singular) o si concuerda con población (singular colectivo) tiene que ir en singular: _El 72% de la población *dijo*_... 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

> *La mayor parte de estos cuantificadores admiten la concordancia con el verbo tanto en singular como en plural, dependiendo de si se juzga como núcleo del sujeto el cuantificador singular o el sustantivo en plural que especifica su referencia, siendo mayoritaria, en general, la concordancia en plural*



A mí me tienes aquí pegando del DPD, así que me tendrás que decir dónde dice eso que tú lees, porque yo no lo veo.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> Y en esta página dice esto:
> que es justo el párrafo último que he pegado.


 
Esto ya lo comentamos hace un buen rato. En ese caso dice, más o menos, que si hay un partitivo que acompaña a un nombre en plural se puede concordar el verbo con cualquiera de los dos. Pero en nuestro caso, *los dos son singulares*: _el 72%_ es *singular*, y _la población_ *también lo es*. En consecuencia, específicamente en este caso, tienes que decir, forzosamente _El 72% de la población *dijo*_...

Si lo quieres concordar con _población_ usas *dijo*. Si lo quieres concordar con _72%_ dices *dijo*.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Déjate de más o menos y pega donde dice el DPD que solo puede ser singular. 

Tu opinión, por muy interesante que nos pueda parecer, no es lo que queremos ya a estas alturas, que hasta me has hecho ir a leer el DPD y todo, con lo aburrido que es.


----------



## flljob

A petición de Ynez, y a ver si podemos darle vuelta a la hoja (conste que ya se había dicho esto desde el número 6 de este hilo):


Cuando uno de estos sustantivos funciona como sujeto, el verbo debe ir en singular, así como los pronombres o adjetivos a él referidos: _«El rebaño se aleja definitivamente»_ (Bojorge _Aventura _[Arg. 1992]); _«Esa misma gente prefiere que la embauquen a sentirse defraudada» _(Esquivel _Deseo _[Méx. 2001]); a veces, sobre todo cuando sujeto y verbo están alejados por la existencia de elementos interpuestos o incisos, el verbo va indebidamente en plural, al realizarse la concordancia de acuerdo con el sentido plural del nombre colectivo, y no con su condición gramatical de sustantivo singular: _«Esa gente nos *están* masacrando»_ (RdgzJuliá _Peloteros_ [P. Rico 1997]); _La gente que componía todas esas regiones de Santander del Sur, sur de Bolívar y parte de Antioquia *fueron* muy afectadas por la violencia oficial»_ (Calvo _Colombia_ [Col. 1987]); *debió decirse nos está masacrando y fue muy afectada, respectivamente*.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> Déjate de más o menos y pega donde dice el DPD que solo puede ser singular.



You already pointed out where in post 23: «4.8. Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo *en plural.»

*The relevant section of the DPD is section 4.7. Form that section it can be concluded that:
La gente son...
La mayoría son...
La mayoría de la gente son...

Form section 4.8 it can be concluded that:
La mayoría de las personas es/son


----------



## Ynez

Toda esta larga e insoportable conversación empieza porque, después de que estuvimos de acuerdo en opinar que normalmente decimos "El X % de X + singular", se me ocurrió añadir:



> También es verdad que la otra opción no suena mal. Yo no me daría ni cuenta.



Porque así es como lo veo y lo siento.

Un usuario dice (o repite, no sé) que la opción en plural es incorrecta.

A mí me sorprende que esto seea así, y entonces le pido que me indique dónde se dice que es incorrecta, cosa que en ningún momento puede hacer, puesto que en ningún sitio se dice eso. 


mhp, vamos a analizar por partes como tú haces, y veamos lo que el DPD dice y no dice. El DPD dice que lo correcto es:

- La gente es.
- La mayoría de las personas es/son.

El DPD no dice nada sobre:

- La mayoría es/son.
- La mayoría de la gente es/son.


Ejemplos de uso:

441.000 de "la mayoría son"
130.000 de "la mayoría es"

67.800 de "la mayoría está"
315.000 de "la mayoría están"

45.800 de "la mayor parte es"
47.800 de "la mayor parte son"

14 de "la mayor parte del grupo es"
7 de 7 de "la mayor parte del grupo son"

3.800 de "la mayoría ha sido"
45.000 de "la mayoría han sido".


En muchos casos es más normal decirlo en plural (o en singular, que ya no sé qué se supone que es correcto y qué no), pero es difícil considerar la otra opción como incorrecta.


A veces depende de lo que estemos diciendo. Por ejemplo, en este caso (de google):




> En respuesta a quienes afirman que la mayoría de la gente son "subordinados" o no pueden desarrollar más que una "conciencia de sindicato"




por el uso en sí de la palabra "subordinados", quedaría fatal decir "la mayoría de la gente es subordinada". No se entendería igual.


----------



## Aristillus

poblacion es un sustantivo colectivo, por lo tanto se debe considerar solo su forma singular en este caso.


----------



## Vikingo

¡Hola amigos!

Primero tengo que aclarar que siento un poco del mismo agobio que (me parece que) siente Ynez, y no creo que intentara ella ofender para nada.

Bien, al asunto. Es así como leo yo el párrafo 4.8, vamos a ver si están de acuerdo o no:

_4.8. Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo en plural. Los sustantivos cuantificadores son aquellos que, siendo singulares, *designan una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase;*_

Este es el ámbito de la regla. Una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase. Sigamos:

_la clase se especifica mediante un complemento con de cuyo núcleo es, *normalmente, un sustantivo en plural*:_

Normalmente el núcleo se especifica así, dice. No dice siempre. Pero entonces, ¿puede haber excepciones? A mí me parece que sí. ¿Cuáles, cuáles? Creo que eso no importa, siempre que tengamos al final... _Una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase_.

Entonces, según mi entendimiento, siempre que se trate de _cuantificador + de + complemento con núcleo que designan una plura..(etc)_, ya se aplica la regla. Eso es un tanto para ponerlo en el titular, pero ya lo han explicado un poco más abajo. ¿Podrían haberlo explicado más claramente? Pues, sí. Podian haber mencionado unas de las excepciones, también podían haber usado unas de las excepciones de "un sustantivo en plural" en los ejemplos que siguen.

¿Me explico? ¿Están de acuerdo? Sí no, pueden tomar frases como "una gran parte de la populación les gusta hacer sus jardines" o "a la mayoria de la gente no les gusta la matematica" como otros ejemplos de la "concordancia ad sensum", un fenómeno bien explicado en varios libros de gramática.

Lo que realmente me gustaría discutir no es si podemos entender el párrafo correctamente, sino cuándo es más normal usar la concordancia en singular ("el grupo en sí"), y cúando es más preciso usar la concordancia en plural ("las personas individuales del grupo"). A mí me parece que se puede (y se suele) usarla en singular cuando se trata de cosas bastante impersonales, como opinar, creer, decir, etc. "¿Qué opina la masa?". Pero creo que vamos a tener más problemas cuando se trata de cosas más personales e íntimas, como identidad, sentimientos, etc. Y en medio hay un montón de musgo.

Tómalo con calma, y saludos


----------



## Aristillus

otra cosa. gente es singular y personas seria su plural, en este caso, insisto.


----------



## flljob

Estimado Vikingo, ¿ya leíste el mensaje 26? ¿Te parece poco claro? Repito:
_un porcentaje_ es _singular_. _Un colectivo_ es _singular_. En *este* caso específico, *los dos* están en *singular*. No puede haber concordancia ad sensum en plural.
Si dices _el ejército de mujeres_ puedes decir _levantó_, haciendo la concordancia con _ejército_, o _levantaron_ si concuerdas el verbo con _mujeres_ (concordancia ad sensum).

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

> Lo que realmente me gustaría discutir no es si podemos entender el párrafo correctamente, sino cuándo es más normal usar la concordancia en singular ("el grupo en sí"), y cúando es más preciso usar la concordancia en plural ("las personas individuales del grupo").



La respuesta a eso es la realmente difícil. Los nativos de forma instintiva podemos decir la opción más natural, pero comprendo que para quien no sea nativo, esto puede ser difícil.

Por ejemplo, es más normal decir "la mayoría de la población *es*", pero si unimos a eso la idea de "agricultor":

La mayoría de la población es agricultor. (nadie dice esto)
La mayoría de la población es un agricultor. (nadie dice esto)
La mayoría de la población son agricultores. (decimos esto)


----------



## mhp

Vikingo said:


> Lo que realmente me gustaría discutir no es si podemos entender el párrafo correctamente, sino cuándo es más normal usar la concordancia en singular ("el grupo en sí"), y cúando es más preciso usar la concordancia en plural ("las personas individuales del grupo"). A mí me parece que se puede (y se suele) usarla en singular cuando se trata de cosas bastante impersonales, como opinar, creer, decir, etc. "¿Qué opina la masa?". Pero creo que vamos a tener más problemas cuando se trata de cosas más personales e íntimas, como identidad, sentimientos, etc. Y en medio hay un montón de musgo.
> 
> Tómalo con calma, y saludos



I must have arrived late because I have no reason to be worked up! 

Anyway, if you are talking about a group (un grupo), as far as I know, English allows for it to be treated as either singular or plural according to how you have described it. As far as I know there is no such rule in Spanish grammar.

I also like to point out that a singular noun can be used with the plural form of SER because unlike English, concordance can be established between a copulative verb and the predicate nominative: _«Mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla».

_Edit: It was unfortunate that I used the verb SER to denote if the subject is singular or plural.


----------



## Ynez

Ah, Vikingo, si te refieres a los colectivos singulares en sí, normalmente van en singular:

la gente es
la familia es
el gobierno es

Habría excepciones, especialmente en el lenguaje coloquial, pero mejor lo dejamos para otro tema.


----------



## Ynez

> 4.8. Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo en plural. Los sustantivos cuantificadores son aquellos que, siendo singulares, designan una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase; la clase se especifica mediante un complemento con de cuyo núcleo es, normalmente, un sustantivo en plural: la mitad de los animales, la mayoría de los profesores, una minoría de los presentes, el resto de los libros, el diez por ciento de los votantes, un grupo de alumnos, un montón de cosas, infinidad de amigos, multitud de problemas, etc. *La mayor parte de estos cuantificadores admiten la concordancia con el verbo tanto en singular como en plural*, dependiendo de si se juzga como núcleo del sujeto el cuantificador singular o el sustantivo en plural que especifica su referencia, siendo mayoritaria, en general, la concordancia en plural: «Hacia 1940 la mayoría de estos poetas había escrito lo mejor de su obra» (Paz Sombras [Méx. 1983]); «La mayoría de los visitantes habían salido» (Marías Corazón [Esp. 1992]); «Una veintena de personas ocupaba la sala» (Chavarría Rojo [Ur. 2002]); «Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete» (PzReverte Maestro [Esp. 1988]); *sin embargo, cuando el verbo lleva un atributo o un complemento predicativo, solo es normal la concordancia en plural*: «La mayoría de estos asesinos son muy inteligentes» (Mendoza Satanás [Col. 2002]); «La inmensa mayoría de las casas permanecían vacías» (Savater Caronte [Esp. 1981]). Los sustantivos cuantificadores que se usan sin determinante (infinidad, cantidad, multitud) establecen la concordancia obligatoriamente en plural, pues, en realidad, forman con la preposición de una locución que determina al sustantivo plural, que es el verdadero núcleo del sujeto: «Infinidad de católicos desatendieron semejante orden pontificia» (Vidal Ocultismo [Esp. 1995]); «Cantidad de organizaciones se dedican a [...] ayudar a personas que han sido víctimas de abuso sexual» (NHerald [EE. UU.] 21.10.97).




Aquí tenemos otro ejemplo de que una palabra como "población" entra en los descriptores del párrafo de arriba.


----------



## Vikingo

Ynez said:


> Ah, Vikingo, si te refieres a los colectivos singulares en sí, normalmente van en singular:
> 
> la gente es
> la familia es
> el gobierno es
> 
> Habría excepciones, especialmente en el lenguaje coloquial, pero mejor lo dejamos para otro tema.


 
No, sigo con *4.8.** Sujeto de cuantificador* + *de* + *"normalmente, un sustantivo en plural"*

Sí, sé que los colectivos singulares normalmente van en singular


----------



## Ynez

Aquí el único error es querer hacer una ley donde no la hay, y sin derecho alguno a hacerla. 


Vikingo, aunque el DPD dice que las hacemos en plural, me da la impresión de que las hacemos más en singular:

242 de "la mayoría de los inmigrantes tiene"
33 de "la mayoría de los inmigrantes tienen"

(EDIT: Bueno, me he liado...a veces las hacemos más en plural y a veces más en singular...)

Y esto pasa más aún con palabras como "gente":

44.100 de "la mayoría de la gente tiene"
 302 de "la mayoría de la gente tienen"

A mí ninguna opción me parece incorrecta, y nadie todavía nos ha demostrado que lo sea.


----------



## Vikingo

Gracias Ynez, y totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## mhp

I also found this in the RAE site:*La mayoría de los manifestantes, el resto de los alumnos, la mitad de los presentes, **etc. + verbo*

    Cuando este tipo de estructuras funcionan como sujeto de una oración, a muchos hablantes se les plantean problemas a la hora de conjugar el verbo. En general, es posible poner el verbo tanto en singular (concordando con el sustantivo cuantificador singular: _mayoría, mitad, minoría, resto, _etc.) como en plural (concordando con el sustantivo plural que especifica de qué seres se trata: _manifestantes, alumnos,__trabajadores,_ etc.), siendo más habitual la concordancia en plural: 

_La *mayoría* de los manifestantes *gritaba* consignas / La mayoría de los *manifestantes* *gritaban* consignas._
_   La *mitad* de los alumnos *aprobó */ La mitad de los *alumnos* *aprobaron*._
_   El *resto* de los profesores *irá* a la huelga / El resto de los *profesores* *irán* a la huelga._

Pero si el verbo lleva un atributo o un complemento predicativo (es decir, un elemento que, formando parte del predicado, atribuye cualidades o estados a la entidad designada por el sujeto), solo es normal poner el verbo en plural, pues el atributo o el predicativo deben concordar asimismo en plural con el sustantivo plural al que se refieren:

_La mayoría de sus *hijos* eran *altos*. _
_   La mitad de los *cajones* estaban *vacíos*._
_La mayor parte de los *excursionistas* llegaron *cansados.*_​All the examples are again of the form «qualifier + de + plural noun». However, the explanation once again makes it clear that the reason that the subject can be considered plural is because of the plural noun in this structure.  Although I’m reasonably sure that “la mayoría de la gente” should be considered singular (because both the qualifier and the noun are singular), I wrote to the RAE for an answer.

Edit: And, of course, I'll share the answer when (or should I say "if" ) it arrives.


----------



## flljob

Pero Google dice que no, ¿no le vamos a hacer caso? 


Saludos


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Pero Google dice que no, ¿no le vamos a hacer caso?
> 
> 
> Saludos



I don't believe the statistics from Google should be entirely ignored. In this case, it simply verifies that a plural verb in this construction does not sound odd in everyday speech, despite the fact that it is grammatically unjustifiable.


----------



## Vikingo

mhp: Thanks for the answer!

So if I get this correctly, given that we don't have "el sustantivo plural al que se refieren" in the following examples:


> Pero si el verbo lleva un atributo o un complemento predicativo (es decir, un elemento que, formando parte del predicado, atribuye cualidades o estados a la entidad designada por el sujeto), solo es normal poner el verbo en plural, pues el atributo o el predicativo deben concordar asimismo en plural con *el sustantivo plural al que se refieren*:
> 
> _La mayoría de sus *hijos* eran *altos*. _
> _La mitad de los *cajones* estaban *vacíos*._
> _La mayor parte de los *excursionistas* llegaron *cansados.*_


 
the gramatically correct way to use gente/población etc. in those constructions would have to be

_La mayoría de la población *era alta*. _
_La mayor parte de la gente *llegó cansada.*_
_En México, 50.9% de la población *es mujer, etc*_

Let me make it clear that I'm just asking to check it I'm missing something, I'm not whining about the answer received from the RAE. Who am I to judge their grace? 

Some of those examples strain my non-native ears, but I'm still in the process of heavy ear-strething anyway.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Después de tu mensaje de las maletas, te dije que era un caso particular. 

En México, 50.9% de la población ¿es? mujer.

Las oraciones copulativas concuerdan el verbo con el atributo, no con el sujeto.

50.9% de la población *son* mujeres . 50.9% de la población = Sujeto
Mujeres = atributo (que es un sustantivo plural)
Por lo tanto, lo correcto es 50.9% de la población son mujeres.

No creo que nadie esté gimiendo ni jugueteando.

Saludos


----------



## Vikingo

No soy gramático, pero me parece que cuando se trata de oraciones copulativas también se puede poner el atributo en singular, pero unas veces se oye mejor que otras.

Leonardo G. Torrego da estos ejemplos de frases copulativas/atributivas (_Gramática didactica del español_, p. 274), el atributo en *negrita*:



> Ese individuo parece *inteligente*.
> Juan está *enfermo*.
> Juan era considerado *tonto*.


 
Entonces, para relacionarlo con nuestra discusión, si decimos:
_85% de la gente es *tonta*,_

¿no te parece más aceptable que:

_En México 50.9% de la población es *mujer*_?

Si es así - que unas frases suenan mejor, aunque se trate de oraciones copulativas - creo que se trata de usar la lengua según el sentido que quieres dar, y no tanto como un juguete puzzle para bebés ("_el triángulo va en la ranura triangular_").

Lo que a mí me parece, y que quede claro que sólo estoy especulando, es que cuando se quiere hacer hincapié en el hecho de que se trata de personas individuales, es muy normal usar la concordancia _ad sensum_ (o sea, en plural, como se trata realmente de _unas personas_, independiente de la frase en sí), pero si se trata más de estadística pura, lo normal es usar la concordancia en singular.

¿Estás de acuerdo? ¿Hay algo gramatical que todavía no veo? En tal caso, ¿me ayudas? 

Que tengas un muy buen día, y saludos


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

La (singular) poblacion... "dijo"
1000 personas (plural) de la poblacion, "dijeron"
El 70% (singular) "dijo"


----------



## chamyto

HollyA said:


> Hi,
> I want to say "72% of the population said they weren't interested in bullfighting"
> 
> "72% de la población dijieron que no les interesaba la corrida"
> 
> In spanish, are the verbs referring to población conjugated in the plural like they are in english? or are they conjugated in 3rd person singular? in which case the sentence would be "72% de la población dijo que no le interesa la corrida"?
> 
> Thanks, hope i've explained it ok, i'm not very good at explaining these grammar terms!!
> if i've made any other horrendous errors please let me know!
> 
> Holly.


 
Only a note, because if you are talking to a native speaker, Yo should say "corrida de toros", because _There is another corrida meaning cum ( or come more formal )_


----------



## emmadilemma908

Hola,

Tengo una pregunta sobre los verbos cuando se habla de porcentajes:

Si digo 60% de los haitianos viven en pobreza, está correcto? O debe ser 60% de los haitianos vive en pobreza?

Otro ejemplo: 5% de la población es blanco (o debe ser 5% de la población son blancos)?

Gracias!


----------



## Yako

Usa el que quieras, singular o plural. En realidad depende de si el verbo se refiere al porcentaje (en cuyo caso debes usar el ssingular) o a los haitinaos (en suyo caso debes usar plural). Ninguna de las dos formas me suena mal. Sin embargo, como el sujeto es "el 60%" (de los haitianos), el cual es singular, yo diría "vive en la pobreza". 

Y lo mismo para tu segunda frase: " El 5% de la población es blanc*o". *Uso el masculini porque como digo el sujeto es el porcentaje, o sea, "el 5%", que es masculino.


Un saludo.


----------



## Ynez

Date cuenta del detalle que te ha dicho Yako de:

*El* 60%...


----------



## emmadilemma908

Muchas gracias!


----------



## flljob

emmadilemma908 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre los verbos cuando se habla de porcentajes:
> 
> Si digo 60% de los haitianos viven en pobreza, está correcto? O debe ser 60% de los haitianos vive en pobreza?
> 
> Otro ejemplo: 5% de la población es blanco (o debe ser 5% de la población son blancos)?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Yo preferiría: 60% de los haitianos vive en pobreza. Sin embargo, en la segunda: 5% de la población es blanca.

Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*Vive* es la única respuesta correcta porque está hablando de "el 65%", el cual siendo el sujeto de la frase.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Yo preferiría: 60% de los haitianos vive en pobreza. Sin embargo, en la segunda: 5% de la población es blanca.
> 
> Saludos


 

Sí, yo también.


----------



## Yako

flljob said:


> Yo preferiría: 60% de los haitianos vive en pobreza. Sin embargo, en la segunda: 5% de la población es blanca.
> 
> Saludos


 

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo. Y además me parece una completa incongruencia. Si el verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto, también tiene que hacerlo el atributo, tanto en género como en número. Y si el sujeto es "el 60", ni el verbo puede ser "viven", sino "vive", ni el atributo "blanca" ni "blancas".

Simplifiquémoslo para verlo más claramente:

"El 60% es blanca". ¿?¿? No concuerda. 
"El 60% (de la población) es blanco". Concuerda con el sujeto. 


Estoy de acuerdo en que coloquialmente los nativos utilizamos ambas formas de manera intercambiable, pero los nativos también cometemos errores, y en este caso creo que lo estrictamente correcto es lo que he dicho anteriormente. 

Un saludo.


----------



## chamyto

Yako said:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo. Y además me parece una completa incongruencia. Si el verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto, también tiene que hacerlo el atributo, tanto en género como en número. Y si el sujeto es "el 60", ni el verbo puede ser "viven", sino "vive", ni el atributo "blanca" ni "blancas".
> 
> Simplifiquémoslo para verlo más claramente:
> 
> "El 60% es blanca". ¿?¿? No concuerda.   -es correcto
> "El 60% (de la población) es blanco". Concuerda con el sujeto.   no es correcto
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que coloquialmente los nativos utilizamos ambas formas de manera intercambiable, pero los nativos también cometemos errores, y en este caso creo que lo estrictamente correcto es lo que he dicho anteriormente.
> 
> Un saludo.



que yo sepa se dice "la población" y no "el población" con lo que el único adjetivo que concuerda es uno femenino: blanca


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que la mayoría de los cuantificadores puede(n) ir con el verbo en singular o en plural, según se tome como núcleo del sujeto el cuantiicador singular o el sustantivo plural.

_La mayoría de los visitantes había abandonado el museo._
_La mayoría de los visitantes habían abandonado el museo._

Con el género puede ocurrir lo mismo: Que la concordancia del adjetivo se haga con el cuantiicador o con el sustantivo.

En este caso, y teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un atributo, es lógico que el adjetivo concuerde con el sustantivo: _población blanca_.

Ocurriría lo mismo si en lugar de "población" dijera "habitantes": no diríamos "el 60%_ de_ los habitantes es blanco", sino "el 60% de los habitantes son blancos", por tratarse de un atributo.

Saludos


----------



## chamyto

Pinairun said:


> Creo que la mayoría de los cuantificadores puede(n) ir con el verbo en singular o en plural, según se tome como núcleo del sujeto el cuantiicador singular o el sustantivo plural.
> 
> _La mayoría de los visitantes había abandonado el museo._
> La mayoría de los visitantes habían abandonado el museo
> 
> Con el género puede ocurrir lo mismo: Que la concordancia del adjetivo se haga con el cuantiicador o con el sustantivo.
> 
> En este caso, y teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un atributo, es lógico que el adjetivo concuerde con el sustantivo: _población blanca_.
> 
> Ocurriría lo mismo si en lugar de "población" dijera "habitantes": no diríamos "el 60%_ de_ los habitantes es blanco", sino "el 60% de los habitantes son blancos", por tratarse de un atributo.
> 
> Saludos



Pero dices "la mayoría" , no las mayorías, con lo que el verbo debe ir en singular


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Pinairun said:


> Creo que la mayoría de los cuantificadores puede(n) ir con el verbo en singular o en plural, según se tome como núcleo del sujeto el cuantiicador singular o el sustantivo plural.
> 
> _La mayoría de los visitantes había abandonado el museo._
> _La mayoría de los visitantes habían abandonado el museo._
> 
> Con el género puede ocurrir lo mismo: Que la concordancia del adjetivo se haga con el cuantiicador o con el sustantivo.
> 
> En este caso, y teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un atributo, es lógico que el adjetivo concuerde con el sustantivo: _población blanca_.
> 
> Ocurriría lo mismo si en lugar de "población" dijera "habitantes": no diríamos "el 60%_ de_ los habitantes es blanco", sino "el 60% de los habitantes son blancos", por tratarse de un atributo.
> 
> Saludos



La mayoría *había* = singular
Las mayorías *habían* = plural

No se pueden mezclar.


----------



## Pinairun

chamyto said:


> Pero dices "la mayoría" , no las mayorías, con lo que el verbo debe ir en singular


 
*Concodancia verbal* 


> *4.8.** Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo en plural.* Los sustantivos cuantificadores son aquellos que, siendo singulares, designan una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase; la clase se especifica mediante un complemento con _de_ cuyo núcleo es, normalmente, un sustantivo en plural: _la mitad de los animales,_ _la *mayoría* de los profesores, una minoría de los presentes, el resto de los libros, *el diez* *por ciento de los votantes*, un grupo de alumnos, un montón de cosas, infinidad de amigos, multitud de problemas,_ etc.
> 
> La mayor parte de estos cuantificadores *admiten la concordancia* con *el verbo tanto en singular como en plural,* dependiendo de si se juzga como núcleo del sujeto el cuantificador singular o el sustantivo en plural que especifica su referencia, siendo mayoritaria, en general, la concordancia en plural:
> _«Hacia 1940 la mayoría de estos poetas había escrito lo mejor de su obra»_ (Paz _Sombras_ [Méx. 1983]);
> _«La *mayoría* de los visitantes *habían salido*» _(Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]);
> _«Una veintena de personas ocupaba la sala»_ (Chavarría _Rojo_ [Ur. 2002]); _«Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete»_ (PzReverte _Maestro_ [Esp. 1988]).
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando el verbo lleva un *atributo* o un complemento predicativo, solo es normal la concordancia en plural:
> _«La mayoría de estos asesinos son muy inteligentes»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]);
> _«La inmensa mayoría de las casas permanecían vacías»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]).
> (...)


----------



## chamyto

Ostras,
pues no sé por qué me suena mal....


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Just because significant people have said it, that doesn't make it correct.

Natives also say *pa'onde tú fuistes*. 
and *habían tres personas allá*.


----------



## Pinairun

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Natives also say *pa'onde tú fuistes*.
> and *habían tres personas allá*.


 
Pero eso es otra cosa... 
I think that they speak like this because they don't know how to say it better, or, what's worse, they don't want.


----------



## YaniraTfe

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Just because significant people have said it, that doesn't make it correct.
> 
> Natives also say *pa'onde tú fuistes*.
> and *habían tres personas allá*.


 
Hi Viva! 

Even though I often agree with your posts, and in this case personally I would have chosen the same option as you did, I'm afraid your comparison there is not fair.

One thing I have learnt in WR is that: not because something sounds incorrect to us, it means it is incorrect.

*La mayoría* de mis amigos *estaba* allí. 
La mayoría de *mis amigos* *estaban *allí. 

Some people will prefer one and other will use the other but, we like it or not, both are correct, and both are accepted by the "Diccionario Panispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española."

"pa", "onde" and "fuistes" or "habían" (in the context you provided) are not accepted by any dictionaries... 

Just out of curiosity.... Would you say: 

- "La mayoría de nosotros somos americanos" or " La mayoría de nosotros es americana"?

- Would you say "La mayoría de ellos es inglesa" or "La mayoría de ellos son ingleses"?
....................................................................................................................................

- Would you say "La mayoría de los niños es muy simpática"?  or even - "El 60% de las mujeres está enfermo"? 

Please, be honest! 

Greetings!


----------



## flljob

YaniraTfe said:


> Hi Viva!
> 
> Even though I often agree with your posts, and in this case personally I would have chosen the same option as you did, I'm afraid your comparison there is not fair.
> 
> One thing I have learnt in WR is that: not because something sounds incorrect to us, it means it is incorrect.
> 
> *La mayoría* de mis amigos *estaba* allí.
> La mayoría de *mis amigos* *estaban  estaba*allí.
> 
> Some people will prefer one and other will use the other but, we like it or not, both are correct, and both are accepted by the "Diccionario Panispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española."
> 
> "pa", "onde" and "fuistes" or "habían" (in the context you provided) are not accepted by any dictionaries...
> 
> Just out of curiosity.... Would you say:
> 
> - "La mayoría de nosotros somos americanos" or " La mayoría de nosotros es americana"?
> 
> - Would you say "La mayoría de ellos es inglesa" or "La mayoría de ellos son ingleses"?
> ....................................................................................................................................
> 
> - Would you say "La mayoría de los niños es muy simpáticason simpáticos"? or even - "El 60% de las mujeres están enfermas"?
> 
> Please, be honest!
> 
> Greetings!


 
Y no es el mismo caso con los atributos.


----------



## pijopajolero

YaniraTfe said:


> *La mayoría* de mis amigos *estaba* allí.
> La mayoría de *mis amigos* *estaban *allí.
> 
> Some people will prefer one and other will use the other but, we like it or not, both are correct, and both are accepted by the "Diccionario Panispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española."



I agree and point out that the DPD suggests that the plural version is more common: _La mayoría de los visitantes habían salido. 
_


----------



## Larsipan

Hola.

¿Qué sería el uso correcto?

"Un 90% (de los textos) es de fuentes escritas..."
"Un 90% (de los textos) son de fuentes escritas..."

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Teena83

Mmm difícil.
Yo diría que si vas a escribir la palabra textos, digas "son", ahora bien si la vas a omitir en la oración, quedaría bien "es".


----------



## elirlandes

El 90% viene de fuentes escritas...


----------



## Teena83

elirlandes said:


> El 90% viene de fuentes escritas...


 
Pero estamos en la misma acá: should it be "viene" or "vienen"?


----------



## natatchka

Es ''Un'' 90% de los textos porque mira , analizemos la oracion:
"Un 90% (de los textos) son de fuentes escritas..."
''son'' es el verbo que le pondriamos al sujeto ''los textos'' , pero la oracion seria incompleta porque no hablariamos en ese caso de el porcentage, solo que los textos (todos sin el 90%) serian de fuentes escritas .En cambio :

"Un 90% (de los textos) es de fuentes escritas..."
Alla el 90% tiene verbo y alla se convierte en una oracion correcta.


----------



## Layard

Una gran pregunta. En realidad, es un problema sin resolver del todo en español. Gramaticalmente (sintácticamente), sería mejor "es", pero como el sentido es plural, es muy común utilizar "son". 
Por lo menos, eso dice la filóloga que vive conmigo


----------



## Lamemoor

Larsipan said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Qué sería el uso correcto?
> 
> "Un 90% (de los textos) es de fuentes escritas..."
> "Un 90% (de los textos) son de fuentes escritas..."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 

Hola, yo te sugeriría usar el verbo provenir:

Y pondría así: Un 90% de los textos proviene de .....

Saludos,

L.


----------



## elirlandes

Teena83 said:


> Pero estamos en la misma acá: should it be "viene" or "vienen"?



Me estraña ver que hay polemica aquí entre los nativos [quienes sabrán mejor que yo] - nunca he visto esta construcción sin que estuviera en el singular. Por eso he puesto "viene".

"El noventa por ciento" es tercera persona singular, aun si lo cualificas con algo [estílo "de los textos"].


----------



## Teena83

elirlandes said:


> Me estraña ver que hay polemica aquí entre los nativos [quienes sabrán mejor que yo] - nunca he visto esta construcción sin que estuviera en el singular. Por eso he puesto "viene".
> 
> "El noventa por ciento" es tercera persona singular, aun si lo cualificas con algo [estílo "de los textos"].


 
Correcto, pero hoy por hoy también está aceptado que cuando hablamos en plural, por más que el sujeto sea singular, el verbo puede ir en plural también.

Ejemplo: La mayoría de los niños aprende/aprenden a escribir a los 6 años. (las dos son correctas).

Pero por eso yo dije al principio que si la palabra "textos" va a ser incluida en la oración, es conveniente poner el verbo en plural, mientras que si sólo hablamos del 90%, pues entonces el verbo tiene que ir en singular.

Saludos


----------



## elirlandes

Teena83 said:


> Ejemplo: La mayoría de los niños aprende/aprenden a escribir a los 6 años. (las dos son correctas).



Encontramos el mismo fenomeno en inglés. No dudo que lo que dices sea verdad, pero no lo he escuchado usar así nunca y me parece que los libros de ense  ñar espa ñol a estranjeros que he visto todavía no ofrecen la posibilidad de emplear el plural.


Según la teoríá como lo pones, ?se puede decir lo siguiente? iA mí me parece rarísimo!
_"Y hablando de los ni__ños: ?la mayoría aprenden a escribir a los 6 a_ _ños?"_


----------



## Teena83

elirlandes said:


> Encontramos el mismo fenomeno en inglés. No dudo que lo que dices sea verdad, pero no lo he escuchado usar así nunca y me parece que los libros de ense ñar espa ñol a estranjeros que he visto todavía no ofrecen la posibilidad de emplear el plural.
> 
> 
> Según la teoríá como lo pones, ?se puede decir lo siguiente? iA mí me parece rarísimo!
> _"Y hablando de los ni__ños: ?la mayoría aprenden a escribir a los 6 a_ _ños?"_


 
Claro, ahi suena raro porque estás poniendo el verbo justo detrás de "la mayoría", y por mi parte jamás lo diría así. Ahora si lo colocas detrás de niños, estaría bien.

Sucede lo mismo con 90% y textos: si vas a poner el verbo detras de 90% pues yo pondría el verbo en singular, ahora si es después de textos, a mi me suena un poco mejor en plural.


Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

*Nota del moderador:

Han sido unidos varios hilos que trataban sobre la concordancia de número en el uso de porcentajes con palabras en plural y con nombres colectivos. Pueden mirar más arriba para encontrar más explicaciones.*


----------



## flljob

elirlandes said:


> Encontramos el mismo fenomeno en inglés. No dudo que lo que dices sea verdad, pero no lo he escuchado usar así nunca y me parece que los libros de ense ñar espa ñol a estranjeros que he visto todavía no ofrecen la posibilidad de emplear el plural.
> 
> 
> Según la teoríá como lo pones, ?se puede decir lo siguiente? iA mí me parece rarísimo!
> _"Y hablando de los ni__ños: ?la mayoría aprenden a escribir a los 6 a_ _ños?"_


 Y hablando de lo niños, la mayoría aprende a escribir a los seis años.
La mayoría de los niños aprende a escribir a los seis años.

La mayoría es singular, por  lo tanto el verbo debe ir en singular.


----------



## pijopajolero

Pinairun said:


> *Concodancia verbal*
> 
> 
> 
> *4.8.* _Sujeto de cuantificador_ + de + _sustantivo en plural._[/B] Los sustantivos cuantificadores son aquellos que, siendo singulares, designan una pluralidad de seres de cualquier clase; la clase se especifica mediante un complemento con _de_ cuyo núcleo es, normalmente, un sustantivo en plural: _la mitad de los animales,_ _la *mayoría* de los profesores, una minoría de los presentes, el resto de los libros, *el diez* *por ciento de los votantes*, un grupo de alumnos, un montón de cosas, infinidad de amigos, multitud de problemas,_ etc.
> 
> La mayor parte de estos cuantificadores *admiten la concordancia* con *el verbo tanto en singular como en plural,* dependiendo de si se juzga como núcleo del sujeto el cuantificador singular o el sustantivo en plural que especifica su referencia, siendo mayoritaria, en general, la concordancia en plural:
> _«Hacia 1940 la mayoría de estos poetas había escrito lo mejor de su obra»_ (Paz _Sombras_ [Méx. 1983]);
> _«La *mayoría* de los visitantes *habían salido*» _(Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]);
> _«Una veintena de personas ocupaba la sala»_ (Chavarría _Rojo_ [Ur. 2002]); _«Una veintena de curiosos observaban de lejos a un piquete»_ (PzReverte _Maestro_ [Esp. 1988]).
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando el verbo lleva un *atributo* o un complemento predicativo, solo es normal la concordancia en plural:
> _«La mayoría de estos asesinos son muy inteligentes»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]);
> _«La inmensa mayoría de las casas permanecían vacías»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]).
> (...)
Click to expand...




flljob said:


> Y hablando de lo niños, la mayoría aprende a escribir a los seis años.
> La mayoría de los niños aprende a escribir a los seis años.
> 
> La mayoría es singular, por  lo tanto el verbo debe ir en singular.



So who is correct? you or the DPD?


----------



## flljob

pijopajolero said:


> So who is correct? you or the DPD?


 
Compara con lo siguiente:

El ejército de mujeres tomó las calles.
El ejército de mujeres tomaron las calles.

Independientemente de lo que diga el DPD, ¿se concuerda con el núcleo del sintagma o con el complemento del núcleo?

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## pijopajolero

flljob said:


> Compara con lo siguiente:
> 
> El ejército de mujeres tomó las calles.
> El ejército de mujeres tomaron las calles.
> 
> Independientemente de lo que diga el DPD, ¿se concuerda con el núcleo del sintagma o con el complemento del núcleo?
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Saludos



«En general, es posible poner el verbo tanto en singular (concordando con el sustantivo cuantificador singular: _mayoría, mitad, minoría, resto, _etc.) como en plural (concordando con el sustantivo plural que especifica de qué seres se trata: _manifestantes, alumnos,__trabajadores,_ etc.), siendo más habitual la concordancia en plural»

That's the way the RAE is analyzing the subject. In other words when you say "la mayoría de los niños", there are two ways to look at the subject: 1) "la mayoría de" is modifying "niños"; in which case you make the concordance with niños, and not what is modifying it; or 2) "de los niños" is modifying "la mayoría" and the head of the subject is singular.

El ejército de mujeres tomó las calles.
 El ejército de mujeres tomaron las calles. 

In this cases, I'd say only the first one is correct because you seem to be talking about a military unit, which is not *quantifying *the number of the women. "The army" is the subject; it is not functioning as an adjective of quantity. But, consider:

Un ejército de mujeres tomó las calles.
Un ejército de mujeres tomaron las calles. 

If you are using the word "ejército" in the sense "colectividad numerosa", then either sentence is correct depending on what you consider to be _el núcleo_: una colectividad numerosa, or mujeres. For me, personally, it makes more sense to consider mujeres the núcleo since "una colectividad numerosa" seems to be functioning as an adjective; similar to "muchas mujeres".


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Ynez said:


> Aquí el único error es querer hacer una ley donde no la hay, y sin derecho alguno a hacerla.
> 
> 
> Vikingo, aunque el DPD dice que las hacemos en plural, me da la impresión de que las hacemos más en singular:
> 
> 242 de "la mayoría de los inmigrantes tiene"
> 33 de "la mayoría de los inmigrantes tienen"
> 
> (EDIT: Bueno, me he liado...a veces las hacemos más en plural y a veces más en singular...)
> 
> Y esto pasa más aún con palabras como "gente":
> 
> 44.100 de "la mayoría de la gente tiene"
> 302 de "la mayoría de la gente tienen"
> 
> A mí ninguna opción me parece incorrecta, y nadie todavía nos ha demostrado que lo sea.



El 3% de los encuestados *dijo *que no
El 45% por ciento de los profesores *es *cumplido con el horario
Debe ir en singular pues el sujeto es UN PORCENTAJE, la preposición 'de' es especificativa de ese porcentaje, profesores, encuestados.etc. El porcentaje comprende a todos los implicados, es un grupo o colectivo=porcentaje ( singular).
Más aún el 45% de los profesores  ( SUJETO) del verbo copulativo (ES).


----------



## asidres

flljob said:


> Pero población es singular. La mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados. La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada. (La segunda a mí me suena mal, pero según el DPD es correcta).
> 
> El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados. El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado (me sigue sonando igual de mal).
> 
> En  (El)72% de la población los dos están en singular, así que con lo que lo quieras concordar, no tienes de otra. Tiene que ser singular.
> 
> Saludos




Siento ser tan pesado y revivir un tema de hace varios años... pero no lo tengo claro. Entonces, si nos olvidamos de palabras singulares como "gente" o "población" (donde la concordancia está más clara), cuando se usan plurales como "los maestros" ¿son correctas las versiones 1 o las 2? 

1) PLURAL (concordancia con "maestros"):
La mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados. 
El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados.
El 99% de los maestros tienen ganas de jubilarse

2) SINGULAR (concordancia con "la", "el"):
La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada. 
El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado.
El 99% de los maestros tiene ganas de jubilarse

A ver si acabo de entenderlo..... !Gracias!


----------



## chamyto

La concordancia hay que hacerla con el artículo.


----------



## asidres

¿Por qué cuando se utilizan verbos como "tiene/tienen" o "afirma/afirman" parece que la concordancia en singular suena bien mientras con verbos como "es/son" la concordancia en singular "suena mal"?

1) PLURAL (concordancia con "maestros"):
La mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados. 
El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados.
El 99% de los maestros tienen ganas de jubilarse
El 100% de los maestros afirman estar hasta el gorro

2) SINGULAR (concordancia con "la", "el"):
La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada. 
El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado.
El 99% de los maestros tiene ganas de jubilarse
El 100% de los maestros afirma estar hasta el gorro


----------



## asidres

Vale, concordancia con el artículo. Pero estamos de acuerdo con que "El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado" o "La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada" suena mal, ¿no? ¿Por qué?


----------



## SevenDays

asidres said:


> Vale, concordancia con el artículo. Pero estamos de acuerdo con que "El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado" o "La mayoría de los maestros es disciplinada" suena mal, ¿no? ¿Por qué?



Te doy mi opinión. El sujeto, _en general, como punto de partida_, tiende a ser _específico, preciso_. Eso es lo que ocurre con "El 72%", pues nos da una cifra concreta. "La mayoría", por el contrario, es _imprecisa_, de ahí que para algunos suene mal y se vean en la necesidad de buscar otro elemento que cumpla con el requisito de _especificidad _para el sujeto, que en este ejemplo será "maestros." La concordancia en plural (_la mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados_) se da por motivos semánticos (por el sentido de la frase) y no por razones sintácticas. Para la sintaxis, la concordancia es con el verbo en singular precisamente porque "la mayoría" es singular, como ya se ha dicho.
Saludos


----------



## asidres

SevenDays said:


> Te doy mi opinión. El sujeto, _en general, como punto de partida_, tiende a ser _específico, preciso_. Eso es lo que ocurre con "El 72%", pues nos da una cifra concreta. "La mayoría", por el contrario, es _imprecisa_, de ahí que para algunos suene mal y se vean en la necesidad de buscar otro elemento que cumpla con el requisito de _especificidad _para el sujeto, que en este ejemplo será "maestros." La concordancia en plural (_la mayoría de los maestros son disciplinados_) se da por motivos semánticos (por el sentido de la frase) y no por razones sintácticas. Para la sintaxis, la concordancia es con el verbo en singular precisamente porque "la mayoría" es singular, como ya se ha dicho.
> Saludos



¿Entonces "El 72% de los maestros es disciplinado" es correcto aunque suene mal y "El 72% de los maestros son disciplinados" es incorrecto aunque suene bien?


----------



## asidres

O incluso esto suena peor:

"El 72% de las maestras es disciplinado" 

¿Es esto lo correcto, lo que hay que escribir?


----------



## asidres

Bueno, tras unos días dándole vueltas (gracias a los que aportasteis respuestas), me permito contestar a mi propia pregunta (y a la pregunta original) para referenicas futuras, con esta opinión de Alberto Bustos que encontré en su blog. El resumen es:
- en "infinidad de", "mayoría de", "multitud de", "cantidad de", si no hay determinante se usa concordancia en plural con el sustantivo ("estudiantes" en este caso): "Multitud de estudiantes aclamaron a...."
- en los mismos casos, si existe determinante ("el" o "la"), se puede usar concordancia en singular ("Una multitud de estudiantes aclamó a...") o en plurar ("Una multitud de estudiantes aclamaron a..."), ambas formas son válidas.
Concordancia ​_ad sensum_. Este es el enlace: http://blog.lengua-e.com/2012/concordancia-infinidad-de-multitud-de-cantidad-de/


----------

